# copie fichier Mac vers NTFS



## virjinialun (17 Avril 2008)

Bojour à tous,



Voila je tente depuis un MAC de copier un fichier de 160 Go (un film) vers un disque NTFS .


J'ai dabord testé avec un FAT 32 qui ne prend en charge que des fichiers de 4 Go .... puis


 avec le test de copie sur un NTFS je me retrouve que en lecture seule....


Si vous avez la solution ou un tuto à ce sujet merci davance!!


@ bientot


----------



## Arlequin (17 Avril 2008)

http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ 

http://www.paragon-software.com/home/ntfs-mac/


----------



## virjinialun (17 Avril 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
> 
> http://www.paragon-software.com/home/ntfs-mac/



Merci à toi, je vais tenter de traduire!!


----------



## divoli (17 Avril 2008)

Il faut donner les liens en français.

http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/


----------

